# Outlook Kalender und Sharepoint synchronisieren



## suntrop (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

ist es möglich meinen alten lokalen Kalender in Outlook mit Sharepoint zu synchronisieren, sodass andere Teammitglieder meinen Kalender einsehen können?


Grüße - suntrop


----------

